# Galvanized water well drop pipe



## apoplectic (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello and thanks for at least looking at my question. I know that newcomers to forums like this often meet with scorn for questions that may seem axiomatic or redundant, however, I think there is no better way to research than to ask experts. 

In Canada... (BC to be exact) Galvanized pipe is no longer allowed in domestic water systems. I am faced with a scenario in which a home under new construction has an extremely deep (1000') water well, that produces water that is so bad, it will need treatment (lead, uranium, flouride, strontium etc). The problem is the pipe needed to set a pump. It is too deep to use PVC, and stainless is not within the budget. In light of the required extensive treatment, is there a work-around for the use of galvanized drop pipe?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok I looked and that's all you asked, right? You are welcome and goodbye.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just buy a bunch of 100 ft heavy duty garden hoses and connect them in series, your gona die from that water anyway so it wont matter much what you use...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

With water like that, just use paint. It will be cheaper in the long run than treatment and stainless steel drop pipe combined.

:biggrin:


----------



## apoplectic (Sep 15, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


I am a licensed and ticketed well pump installer which includes a ticket for plumbing associated with water systems. Clearly from the answers here, the term “ professional” is open to interpretation. You can delete my membership... thanks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

apoplectic said:


> I am a licensed and ticketed well pump installer which includes a ticket for plumbing associated with water systems. Clearly from the answers here, the term “ professional” is open to interpretation. You can delete my membership... thanks.


You should of read the forum rules before posting and posted an intro to determine if your trade qualifies.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

apoplectic said:


> I am a licensed and ticketed well pump installer which includes a ticket for plumbing associated with water systems. Clearly from the answers here, the term “ professional” is open to interpretation. You can delete my membership... thanks.


always the ones that dont like to follow simple introduction rules are the biggest butt hurt whiners when just asked todo a simple task so all here know who the hell you are..is that so much to ask?? if you are who you say then you are more than welcome here, but you hold it like a dark secret and then expect what from other members???


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

apoplectic said:


> Hello and thanks for at least looking at my question. I know that newcomers to forums like this often meet with scorn for questions that may seem axiomatic or redundant, however, I think there is no better way to research than to ask experts.
> 
> In Canada... (BC to be exact) Galvanized pipe is no longer allowed in domestic water systems. I am faced with a scenario in which a home under new construction has an extremely deep (1000') water well, that produces water that is so bad, it will need treatment (lead, uranium, flouride, strontium etc). The problem is the pipe needed to set a pump. It is too deep to use PVC, and stainless is not within the budget. In light of the required extensive treatment, is there a work-around for the use of galvanized drop pipe?


I read the first paragraph with a southern US drawl. Shows you what I know....:sad2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

apoplectic said:


> Hello and thanks for at least looking at my question. I know that newcomers to forums like this often meet with scorn for questions that may seem axiomatic or redundant, however, I think there is no better way to research than to ask experts.
> 
> In Canada... (BC to be exact) Galvanized pipe is no longer allowed in domestic water systems. I am faced with a scenario in which a home under new construction has an extremely deep (1000') water well, that produces water that is so bad, it will need treatment (lead, uranium, flouride, strontium etc). The problem is the pipe needed to set a pump. It is too deep to use PVC, and stainless is not within the budget. In light of the required extensive treatment, is there a work-around for the use of galvanized drop pipe?



also your first paragraph sounds like jack the home owner and thats why you got the answers you got...so put on your big boy pants and continue your question for some real answers, you must have some thick skin to take some razzing...


----------

